# ID3 bzw. ID3v2 auslesen bzw. modifizieren per php



## MindCrawler (28. März 2002)

Wie der Titel schon sagt... ich möchte meine mp3's in eine Datenbank eintragen, also mit Titel, Album, Interpret...

Wenn ich das manuell machen würde, würde das eine Zeitlang dauern, es handelt sich um mehrere tausend Lieder.

Besteht eine möglichkeit bzw. wie kann man mit Hilfe von php den ID3(ID3v2) Tag aus einer mp3 auslesen und gegebenfalls ändern?

danke im voraus

mfg
mC


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. März 2002)

Benutz mal die Suchfunktion 
Der Suchbegriff 'ID3v2' im PHP-Forum ergibt zwei Treffer, nämlich diesen Thread hier  und folgenden:
Mp3 und PHP



reima


----------



## MindCrawler (28. März 2002)

hoppala ... mein Fehler ... hab nach mp3* gesucht


----------

